
Programming languages for aspiring designers - lispython
http://www.raphkoster.com/2013/07/01/programming-languages-for-aspiring-designers/
======
digitalengineer
The Codea demo looks great but wouldn't it be a lot faster to do this using
your mac and a linked iPad?

(1) [http://twolivesleft.com/Codea/](http://twolivesleft.com/Codea/)

------
thristian
It should be noted that "aspiring designers" in the title specifically refers
to "aspiring _game_ designers".

